
Brexit is the greatest fraud ever perpetrated in British politics - Fjolsvith
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/brexit-referendum-alternative-facts-brexit-bill-white-paper-european-union-a7558886.html
======
sofon
I don't think blaming "fraud" is really helpful.

If the majority of leave voters failed to investigate the facts that seems
like a bigger issue with referendums in general.

------
pif
> a significant number of those who voted Leave told the media ... they did it
> as a protest against ...

> An irate local farmer told me he voted to leave as a protest against ...

Speaking in general, _not_ particularly about UK, I wish people stopped voting
_against_ and started voting _for_ something. Voting _against_ is like crying
in fear because the doctor is going to give you an injection. Voting _for_ is
the mature adult who thanks God that an injection is going to cure him.

